# Way To Live A Good Life, Perfect Health In 20 Weeks (a Book Review)



## spnadmin (Feb 27, 2010)

*Way to live a good  life 
 *Reviewed by            Ashok Kumar Yadav *Perfect Health in 20 Weeks
*by Amar Chandel. 
          Konark Publishers.
          Pages 146. Rs 195.

The Sunday Tribune - Spectrum


*T*HIS           book is certainly not a sermon. It is in fact an interactive  dialogue,           between the author and the reader. But there is a difference.  Here the           reader does not ask questions, and he does not have to, in  fact. It is           rather the author who peeps into the mind of the reader,  anticipates           what the latter may need to clarify, addresses his doubts and  guides           him to regain what he has already lost by sheer aberration in  his           lifestyle.

​ Amar            Chandel exhorts the readers to treat the human body as a "holy           temple", keep it free from all "polluting influences"           and maintain its natural rhythm, with a holistic approach. The  book           seeks to propagate that it is primarily the individual who is  himself           responsible for maintaining absolute harmony among various  faculties,           the human body comprises of.

​ The book  connects           instantly with the readers, traces the root cause of various  diseases           afflicting the human body. It could be either physical and  biological           or a flawed lifestyle. The author categorises three major  problems—emotional           imbalance including depression or aggression, physical  ailments and           obesity. All these three are inter-connected, he maintains. No  sooner           do we start addressing one, the remaining two also begin  subsiding. As           an indulgent counsellor, the author inspires the readers to  "win           the psychological war" to recoup physical robustness and           happiness in life. This is not difficult to achieve at all, he           continues with an air of confidence.

​ The book  prescribes a           nine-fold dictum to imbibe one’s health. These are: balanced           nutritious food, non-contaminated potable water, pure air to  breathe,           regular physical exercises, adequate rest, proper sleep,  positive           attitude in life, right social interaction and personal  hygiene. We           have to take charge at all these levels, follow a prescribed  charter           to keep physical and emotional buoyancy in proper equilibrium.  On the           contrary, however, if remedial steps are not taken in time,  one is           trapped in a vicious circle of disease, weight gain, depleting  energy,           aggression, depression, faster ageing and shorter life span.

​ The recipe the  author           serves for enviable health is simple but perfect—a balanced           lifestyle, moderate yogic exercises and meditation. The book  outlines           a step-by-step guide to attain perfect health within a span of  20           weeks through natural healing. The book is all about 20  chapters for           20 weeks in all, one for each week.

​ As a prudent  clinical           therapist, the author inspires his reader to awaken his  hibernating           self-belief, and sub-conscious mind to attain perfect health.  He           advises to write targets on small stickers, and paste them at           conspicuous places in the house, so that he stays focused. He  further           advises to maintain daily diet diary, listing what one has  been           nibbling throughout the day.

​ As a true  nutritionist,           the author guides us to masticate every morsel 32 times, where  32           grinders are installed. The message is clear and loud—chew  well,           live well.

​ How much we  should eat           has been explained thus, "_Bhojan adha pet kar, dugna paani           peeye. Tiguna shram, chauguni hansi, varsha sawa sau jeeye"._           The book cautions us not to eat that we must avoid; we should  not           over-eat at all. It advises us to banish "maida" from our           diet; to rather have multi-grain _chapattis_ with gram,  soyabean,           barley, _jowar_ and _bajra_. 

Likewise, we should  banish           "khoya", fat, oil and sugar, week after week, in a           sequential manner. It is an eye-opener to learn that 145  diseases trap           sugar-eaters. Even concentrated milk and salt are no good.

​ The author  further           emphasises that it is imperative to maintain alkaline-acidic  balance           in the body; our food should accordingly be 80:20 specific. We  should           take one glass of water per hour, on an average.

​ The book  prescribes a           regular regimen for physical exercises, long walk, pranayam,  breathing           exercises and meditation to tone up the body. The title page           epitomises the entire theme of the book. The opening sentence  of first           chapter makes it amply clear that the book is not a mere  health guide,           a simple tabulation of "Do’s and Don’ts". It carries the           readers to the ultimate goal of perfect health. The author  deserves           kudos for giving the readers a bible on holistic living,  without any           medication, or medical intervention.​


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Feb 27, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> *Way to live a good  life
> *Reviewed by            Ashok Kumar Yadav *Perfect Health in 20 Weeks
> 
> The book  prescribes a regular regimen for physical exercises, long walk, pranayam,  breathing exercises and meditation to tone up the body. intervention.​*​


*

In india we have got many programs on Yoga dealing with Breathing exercises. It may be called as 'Pranayam'. It deals with regulation of breath by breathing alternately through left and right nostrils.The time prescribed is about 5 minutes for beginners and 15 minutes for those who have reached  some perfection. These are very sensitive exercises and should be undertaken under guidance. A wrong sequence can lead to angina and other heart related problems. The exercise referred to is 'Anulom-Vilom'. 

Another exercise that can be undertaken without any risk is 'kapaal bhati' and is useful for reducing weight and controlling diabetes and dealing with abdominal ailments.One may Google out these for details.One would find many resources. 

These are basics of Kundalini Yoga as well and is different from 'Hath Yoga' that is meant for strengthening the physical body.
Thanks for posting this article.*​


----------

